# Who is the ultimate Badass?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, given the fluff out there, we can safely say that there are some pretty epic fights to be had. For we have a galaxy full of badasses.

But who is the ultimate?
To be clear, this is fluffwise. Rules have nothing to do with it. And I`m not limiting this to the codexes. Black library is also welcome.
Also to be clear, this is not a "who would win" thread. I am just interested in who your favourite character in all of 40kdom is, and why? In your eyes, who is...

THE ULTIMATE BADASS?! :victory:

Nightbringer? Abaddon? Straken? Grimnar? Calgar? Ulthran? Dante? Ghazkull? Stern? Celestine? Yarrick? Emperor? Skulltaker? Helbrecht? Vect? Or any others you can think of?


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

wow, thats a tuff one...

I really like Onyx, from the GW novel Dead Sky Black Sun. I know hes prolly not that famous or that strong in relation to other demons, but Honsou's right hand man running around with twin lightning claws ripping out space marines spines as they try and fight back hitting nothing but air...he's definatly in my personal top 3


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

ravenor is pretty badass, i just love the part in the first book where he pulps a badguy with his mind :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thats an embarrassingly confusing question... O_O

I'm so torn here... on one hand theres Kharn, badass incarnate, on the other theres Magnus and Ahriman and the fight they put up on Prospero. I remember reading that part and cheering every time the Sons kicked ass. It was so good to see that my boys are so awesome. 

But then theres Dawn of War 1, the Chaplain attatched to the Grey Knights. Thats awesome by default, especially when they charge a squad of Nobz or something equally challenging. ALL SINNERS FEEL THE EMPEROR'S WRATH!!! How cool is that? And I just LOVE the Chaplain's lines.

You see, even though I'm a dedicated fan of Chaos, I also have a crush on holy knights.  Let me illustrate my problem: 



 VS 



I just can't tell which one is more awesome, even though I'm not exactly a Khorne-lover but I think you get the picture by now.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I loved what they did with Vect in DOW1 Soulstorm the beam attack he has I so wish he had in the tabletop game, matter of fact I wish you could take Vect on foot!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Im gonna be different and say the Doom of Malan'tai.

Drops in and literally tears the immortal souls from the bodies of an entire craftworld population, and destroys every construct using only its mind, leaving the planet as a lifeless rock.

Id say thats pretty badass...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have one thing to say to you.... " N is fer Nork."


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

That chaplain who smashed a bloodthirster's head in as soon as they got into combat on Dow winter assault.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

Zhufor! just look at him http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/KHORNE-WORLD-EATERS-TERMINATOR-LORD-ZHUFOR.html


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

RAGNAR!!!!
nuff said


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

ah hem siege of the imperial palace 1 guy v.s. everyone else because his team all got killed and he stayed alive. Three times the traitors gained a foothold on the palace three times sanguinis and his host pwnd they're asses back to the ground. oh yes and who was it that allowed the emp to kill horus????


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Eisenhorn for cutting up a dreadnought (with an assist from ravenor) and general toughness. Gotta love Sanguinius too though.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Honsou. nough said


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The emperor, that guy is one tough bastard, and in the last church I found I liked the bloke.

Letting the guy die with his church was to me a noble gesture. I pump for him


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

There are many badasses in war40k universe, but my favorite is still Sly Marbo.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> ah hem siege of the imperial palace 1 guy v.s. everyone else because his team all got killed and he stayed alive. Three times the traitors gained a foothold on the palace three times sanguinis and his host pwnd they're asses back to the ground. oh yes and who was it that allowed the emp to kill horus????


Not sure where you got that from, as there is nothing of the sort in Collected Visions, nor can I remember reading it in the terrible new Codex.

My choice however goes towards Scout-Trooper MkVenner from the Gaunts Ghosts series. He is badass, and has took on a pair of Daemons with an empty Las-Rifle and lived to tell the tale of it:so_happy:.

If I was to pick another it would be Ka'Bandha; the way he taunts Sanguinius makes me smile everytime, then again I hate the oversized fairy:laugh:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Totally Wazzdakka for me, taking down a Titan single-handedly along with his vision of a super special awesome Warp highway just screams awesome-sauce. Well, at least that's my 2 teef on the topic.


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciaphas Cain for sure.

Dude has bested Chaos, Necrons, Orcs, Dark Eldar, Tyranids, and Tau. 

Only person to jump through a Necron portal thing and live. I also have it on good authority that he once bested Abaddon in a game of checkers.

Oh, and he nailed an Inquisitor.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Guardsman Hawke.
He is the man.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

What ever Controlls the Tyranid Race, or the Heirachy


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone who has the ability to live in the 40k Universe. I'm sure if those of us today live in the 40k universe, we'd turn to dust just based on the proximity to too much badassery.

But, the most badass has to be the Emperor. He's a corpse guys. He's a corpse who does a million things at once and still has the willpower keep on going....for 10 thousand years. He also lived for 40000 years, united earth, created all the badass incarnate primarchs, created the incarnations of badass incarnate space marines, then still had more badassery to give. I wish he would hurry up and just resurrect, get up off that damn Golden Toilet.

Phew, I think I'm done here.:biggrin:


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Eisenhorn. Space Marines? Bunch of robots with big girly armor suits. The Emperor? Yeah he is awesome but he's also dead. Abaddon? More like Failaddon. Eisenhorn made a daemon his personal bitch, owned a dreadnought with a flick of his sword and has done so much badassery in his extremely long life that this post can't simply handle the amount of raw, epic, pure bad ass that would come of it. When you look at him now you will probably think he's some old guy. Yeah? he can barely walk and isn't nearly as psychically powerful as Ravenor, but you can't kill him and he'll sic Cherubael on you before totally slicing you in half. Run away to the other side of the galaxy? He'll follow you and eventually track you down.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Tyrant of Badab, Huron Blackheart. Seriously he survived a meltablast and now he's pretty much a red Darth Vadar.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep going guys, I need more! This is great!


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

None other than Brother Calistarius himself...now known as the infamous Lord of Death...Mephiston, i mean, really, the guy is a space marine, first and foremost, and a potent psyker, but he conquered the flaw, through sheer force of will...:shok:...:biggrin:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to 3rd this and say Eisenhorn. Ravenor is all well and good, and we expect marines to be awesome, but w/e you do Eisenhorn just KEEPS. ON. COMING. No matter how much you hurt him, he's going to survive, recover, and then pound your ass into the ground before stealing your books and using them to wreck some other dude's super plan, like, say, a WARLORD TITAN.


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to vote for Scout Sergeant Mkoll of the Tanith First and Only. This dude was so slick he was able to kill a dark eldar assassin hunter who was trying to stalk him. He time and again managed to prove his skills as a stealth expert over that of any other alien race to date.

Now I am absolutely positive that there are a shitload of badass guys in 40k and I am a huge fan of the forces of chaos. The reason I choose Mkoll over anyone else is because of his handicap (of being a normal human) is overcome by pure skill and ability. Most of the guys I am seeing in this thread were either created to be super powerful (primarchs), sacrificed their souls to gain it (chaos), or were simply in a position to distinguish themselves as being a significant individual (ciaphas cane).

Anyone in the 40k universe who overcomes their adversaries through sheer skill and cunning has got a +1 in badass in my book. Mkoll is so far leading the pack for me.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

all guys pale in comparison to the famous inquisitor Obiwan Sherlock Clousseau. Thats right... he is technically cannon and far more awesome than anything else as far as I know.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/04/most-awesome-40k-character-of-all-time.html


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I`ll cast my vote now.

...... I`m not sure ......

...... I think ......

...... I`ll have to say ......

...... Death itself ......

...... Yes, the Nightbringer ......

He caused the Necrontyr to curse their existence, warring with the old ones. He inflicted more fear and misery upon the young races, indirectly contributing the most to the creation of the chaos gods.
He even demolished most of his own race, who for all we know were just as badass as him. Maybe more so.:shok:

Think about it... It ALL happened because of the NIGHTBRINGER!

DEEEEAAAAATTHHHH!

But if you want me to choose someone who is not a god, I have to go with Ciaphas Cain. Followed closely by Ferik Jurgen and Amberly Vail, of course.

GO JURGEN! YOU DA MAN!


----------



## slave child (Apr 6, 2010)

col. Schafer is a complete bad ass. im suprised no one mentioned him


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Got to agree with the slave...
col. Schafer is soooo badass kharn thinks twice... then he kills him. 
Also he killed a land shark ting after it ate half body! he is a beast from the east.


----------



## Redistopholes (Feb 26, 2010)

My vote for the ultimate 40k bad ass goes in a relative scale of the Emperor, Sanguinius, Yriel, and then Eisenhorn, maybe Loken there after. Again this is a relative scale of power here, so ranging from godly to more the more normal in capacity, as far as 40k heroes go.


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

Solitaires are cool, not godlike but cool.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

In the dictionary, to find the definition for badass you must first see reference---> Larkin.

lol, He is awesome!! not only is he shit out of his mind but can also seem to focus, get lucky and completely blow someone's head off with all the voices in his head. haha. XD
He also saved Milo and the Saint by shooting some sniper who he couldnt even see and he killed that one traitor (arg, forgot his name!) who killed corbec and wounded gaunt. he has also contributed to the army greatly with his skills and is also.... Human! to top it off. He and Mkoll are the awesomest dynamic duo ever!


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

Eisenhorn, no doubt.


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

Going to have throw in my lot with the Eisenhorn bunch for all the reasons already stated. 

Sigismund of the Black Templars being a close second. During the siege of Terra he killed a shit load of Chaos Champions in single combat after hunting them down in the midst of a gigantic battle. 

Mkoll and Mkvenner I think tie for third. Mkoll for his stealthy amazingness and Mkvenner for his stealth + ridiculous hand to hand deathyness. Yes, he deserves his own made up word.


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

there is an endless list running in my head right now but from all the novels ive read the one charecter who stood out the most for being a bad ass was zygmunt molotch. Ravenors rival and extreme bamf. super skilled in every aspect of everything and crazy clever. i cant say how much this charecter impressed and awed me.
after that where to begin Lord of Death from blood angels leman russ for not just being psychotic but straight up out of his mind laugh in your face crazy sarpedon (hope he lives) and in all honesty ciphas cain for being hilarious and just lucky beyond belife


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

I do not read the novels so I am going to pick my favourite 'nid the Swarmlord
Seriously that thing blasts the shit out of everyone, he is immortal (not his body), has an infinite knowledge about the enemy due to the many battles he fought, he is extreamly adaptable like the tau chaniging his tactics when it is needed.
My ideal total badass


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Sarpdon from the soul drinkers, taken on Demons, champions, necrons and wiped the floor with other chapter masters.

or mad telios from the soul drinkers with the 2 swords attached to his arms


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Harlon Nayl. Nuff said.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Ciaphas Cain hands down.

He's just an ordinary man, he's no psyker, he has no uber weapon at his disposal, no biological enhancements or the blessings of a God, just a chainsword, a laspistol and his faithful aid, Jurgen. The fact that he has survived countless insanely dangerous situations that even Space Marines and Inquisitors would have difficult time surviving with nothing more than standard weapons, Jurgen and his amazing luck, is what truly makes him a badass.

Plus he once shot off Abaddon's topknot.:good:


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

Chuck norris!!! Oh sorry, this is 40k...

I think trooper bragg in the first Gaunt's ghosts novel. He rips an assault cannon off a vehicle and walks around carrying it. This is a normal guardsman. Space marines don't carry assault cannons - termies do. And he carries an autocannon.

Or that phantom titan in the Path of the warrior eldar book, along with the cobra. I know it isn't a person, but what the hell. It has feet small enough that it doesnt step on a bunch of guardians. And the cobra is just, well, I hat to sound orky, but, it's just MEGA-KILLY!!!!!!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Inquisitor Lord Karamazov, he kills evrybody just to be sure and the humble gaurdsman of course they fight the worst enemies you can think of with a simple lasgun so awsome...


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Harlon Nayl. Or Flinn from the Graham McNeill short story "The Prisoner".


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Rogal Dorn!

He could easily kill pre-possession Horus and would probably bring post-possession Horus to the brink of death. After the Emperor's fall, he went on a suicidal rage. That's devotion right there. Plus his portrait is damn awesome.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Where in the fluff is indicated he could take horus so easily? Jst curious.

As for ultimate badass, caiphas cain...he's a portion of the emperor's good essence that was expelled during his fight with horus, reincarnated in human form.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Didn't Haunter wail on Dorn?


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Commissar Ciaphas Cain

by a loooooong shot.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Seeing a lot of support for Ciaphas Cain here.

Can`t say I blame you.


He also tied Abaddon`s shoelaces together during the last black crusade.


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

Kais from Fire warrior. First, he annihilates a bunch of guard and a marine by getting into an imperial complex on his own, he then has to repel boarders on to the tau ship, and gets a bolter round lodged in his helmet and survives. Then he goes on an imperial ship, shot from a massive railgun inside a tube, still wearing this helmet with an explosive round in, kills a bunch of marines, including getting a drone to blow up in ones face, and getting them to shoot each other. Finally, he gets captured by the marines and finds he's alive, and talks to an ultramarines captain whilst watching some water caste negotiating with the ship's admiral. That's where I've got up to in fire warrior. Think of the antics to come!

Badass Ownage. Fire Warrior. Shas'la. Owns. Space. Marines. Owned. Badass-ly


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Lorgar, he was a real badass maverick! (and still is)


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Eisenhorn. Bring on the trilogy where he pwns Ravenor.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Tarik Torgaddon....


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

The deciever 

I mean he conviced the nightbringer to starts a war with the other star gods 
then gave the nightbringr up an got him locked away 

he is very badass is a sly way


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think Lucius Worna from the Ravenor trilogy was stabbed, shot, burnt, crushed by all that is good in the galaxy and still came back looking for more. I mean he had "mangled nubs" for ears and a nose. I think he was on fire and shot, and had to be struck by lightning for him to die.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

He was also blown up towards the end and was missing his entire face. I thought Nayl was a tank but Worna brought it to a completely new level.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Emperor (It should be Imperator :/). Why do you think he's called "God-Emperor of Mankind", eh? He was the ultimate badass, and still, after he, basically, died, he is still, for thousands of years, allowing the whole Imperium to travel. Say what you want, but there was no badass greater than him.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

justicar alaric from the grey knights novels


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

screenedwings said:


> Zhufor! just look at him http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/KHORNE-WORLD-EATERS-TERMINATOR-LORD-ZHUFOR.html


Despite my loathing of chaos, that figure is awesome! I think it may be purchased for the 'paint it to display' collection! Nicely found! 

Even though I'm an ork man myself, I'd go with Russ. He's a goodguy, but also a lunatic!


----------

